# Week of Feb 3rd to 9th 2013



## billski (Feb 2, 2013)

From all the reports I've seen, we've got packed frozen granular most places.  Unbelieveably, the snow conditions look quite similar, from JP all the way down to Stratton.  I skied Magic today & I think they pulled a rabbit out of a hat.  Their conditions were similar to what all the big boys are reporting.  

We need some serious meteorological life support.


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2013)

Another one bites the dust...

North Adams Transcript
Transcript Staff,
Posted: 						  						02/01/2013 07:11:55 PM EST



*Thunderbolt Race retry:*  ADAMS -- Due to lack of snow on Mount Greylock, the Thunderbolt Ski  Race and the downtown celebration of ThunderFest have been postponed to  the no-snow date of Saturday, March 2. Both were scheduled to be held on  Saturday, Feb. 9.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2013)

billski said:


> we've got* packed frozen granular *most places.



Packed frozen granular = 20 letters
Ice = 3 letters


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2013)

A little something for midweek:


US National Weather Service Burlington VT
Liked · 3 hours ago 


Next  shot of accumulating snow comes Tuesday night into Wednesday. However,  only looking at dusting to two inches Champlain and Connecticut River  Valleys and one to four inches elsewhere. Some slightly higher amounts  in the mountains. See graphic for more details.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 4, 2013)

^^
Just enough snow to blow off the trail in a single breeze.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2013)

Except Snow Ridge still getting LES and clipper luv , will b ther tomorrow for my weekly freebie


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 5, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Except Snow Ridge still getting LES and clipper luv , will b ther tomorrow for my weekly freebie


Have fun Warp, SR was just the shot in the arm I needed!


----------

